# Racing March,4,2012 In Lowell In.



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We will be having a test-N-tune on the forth of march at 12:00PM if we get enough guys we will run some races, T-Jet skinny and wide tire and afx magnatraction. PM ( ZBT Speedway) for address .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You know I'll be there!

Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tune*

ill be there zoom we go. if im not working the hobbie shop later


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice*

Nice looking track there Jeff
Bart(crosley)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there, so cool there is now 4 tracks in our circuit,and 2 of them tkos


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff, I'm going back to Portage on sunday. Maybe I should sneak by Rick's and get some track time while he's racing with you guys. Track looks good. Have fun guys. Pat :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the bump hope to see everyone there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No racing for me today! Was really looking forward to it but the hot water heater just puked and I have to wait for the when the dad in law gets out of church to help.Have a good one hopefully next time.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Tough break, Rick. Chris and Jeff got themselves a winner here. I love the layout. Thanks for the hospitality, guys! 

Al


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the water heater Rick. Thanks Al Glad you like the new track on the racing circuit


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was grumbling to myself all day.I really hate to miss a race.See you guys next Sunday at ALS.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:wave: Had a good time, glad you guys could make it, thanks for coming over. Zoom we went, lol


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chirs or Jeff, How many racers did you guys have. I see Rick had to do some pluming and I was at a retirement party. Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

ZBT Speedway, I am just curious, what part of Lowell do you live in? I used to live at 217 East Ave back in the late Eighties. Jay Stinnett and his family (Matt and Samantha, aka "Sammi") used to live on one side and the Kotula(probably spelled wrong) family were on the other side.
I sure do miss all the great HO racing I got to do in Illinois and Indiana. Guys like "Ratwagon64" (Pat) along with "Fast Al" Thurman sure were great to race with. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Pat we only had a few show up (Al,Brian And Corky) we ran some practice laps for a little while then we ran some races it was a good time hopefully next time we can get a few more guys.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will have to get there and get some track time. See you at Al's. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

RAWAFX- I live on castle street. I have raced for years but didnt move here til about 1990. I used to live in Kokomo. I knew a Mike Stinnet, worked with him at Globe/Rieter. I really dont know alot of people here. I do know there is a SRT fast track here somewhere, but I like the Pancake Racing. Have a good day.


----------

